# harrison enclosure



## 92913 (May 1, 2005)

On our McLouis motorhome there is a fiamma 45 plus awning attached. There is a Harrison Enclosure to be attached to it, a front and 2 sides to be zipped together. We attempted for the first time to put it up this weekend. The instructions we have are very brief and it was a disastrous attempt which we abandoned after about half an hour. Can anyone help us? Questions such as: Are we supposed to put the awning out the full way? Are we supposed to have the awning as horizontal as possible ie, force the end of it upwards a bit? How does it all attach to the van -with suckers? Does anyone have any instructions for this? Hope someone can help. Thank you. From sf694.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

When tuggers we favoured Harrison Awning, as they represented reasonable quality products at uninflated prices, and they were British, and cos of that its not mega bucks to phone them (Bristol area I think) I feel sure they will send you instructions if you ask
If you do phone them give motorhomefacts.com a plug please


----------



## 92913 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for your help. I have emailed them and am sending them an sae for the instructions. I will mention the site. Thanks again for your help. sf694


----------

